# Wild Berry Apple Wine



## Adolphus79 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is a recipe I am in the process of perfecting, but so far it's coming out quite nicely.

Mitchell's Wild Berry Apple Wine

1/2 pound Raspberries
1/2 pound Blueberries
1/4 pound Strawberries
1 gallon Apple Juice (store bought 100% juice or fresh pressed cider)
1 Campden tablet
Pectic Enzyme
1 packet Red Star Champagne yeast

Start by throwing the berries into a blender with a little bit of the apple juice. Blend well. Pour must into primary and add campden and pectic enzyme. Let sit 24 hours. After 24 hours, pitch yeast, and let ferment on pulp for 2 weeks. Rack and ferment an additional 2 weeks. Rack again and ferment until clear (about 1 month). Rack again and bulk age 3-6 months. Bottle.

My OG was 1.084, and as of the bulk aging rack, SG had dropped to 0.998. The primary fermentation quantity actually comes out to about 1.25-1.5 gallons due to 1 full gallon of apple juice as well as the berry juice. When I tasted it at the bulk aging rack, it was still quite tart, and the alcohol flavor was strong. I'm hoping that 3 months will mellow it a bit, if not then I'll let it sit for another 3 months. I'll update when it's done with bulk aging.


----------

